# Pinto Pony Team Extreme, the trials and tribulations



## Pinto Pony

Photos from todays ride 30th July 2008

Kai was great again. Warmed up with w/t/c, did about twice as much canter warm up from yesterday and he was great. I missed his canter so so so much! I set up a grid, some trot poles into a cross rail then one stride to a 60cm vertical. Kai kept trying to canter the trot poles, as expected but I took him over a few times and he got the idea to trot the poles. Then we moved onto a few other jumps and did them like a little course a few times.

Coming into the grid...









A few pics of us over the last element of the grid...
1st time








2nd time








3rd time









First time around mini course...
75cm








85cm Part 1








Part 2








75cm








50cm (the tree branch broke, I need to find a new longer one again and prop it up to 75cm)








And we went around these two again...
75cm








85cm Part 1








Part 2 (he was starting to get excited and kinda took me off guard)









Now some poses cause I was sooooooooooooooo happy with him. 

















Any comments and constructive critiques welcome!

Jaimie


----------



## Small_Town_Girl

What a lovely horse, I have a thing for pintos and horses of color!  

Wow, he looks amazing jumping, looks like alot of fun! 

Thanks for sharing those great pictures!


----------



## Pinto Pony

31st July 2008

Rode Com this morning. Kai can have a day off. Put the dressage saddle on him again. We worked on trying to get out trot a little more active, he is being so so so lazy, yesterday with his lesson he dragged his feet the entire time but with me on his back i had him going very nicely after 20 minutes of warming up. We did w/t/c then some walk to trot transitions and some good working trot.

Trotting
















Canter right lead
















Two canter pics in sequence
















And two more in sequence
















Back to trot








Canter left lead
































Back to trot








Trot poles to make him pick up his lazy feet!
















Two trot pics in sequence
















One more trotting and me smiling cause he was going rather nicely








Strike a pose!









It took me about a minute to get him this square and he still isn't square!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Wonderful pictures!
The only thing that I will point out is that you tend to arch your lower back, making your pelvis rock backwards.. or perhaps vice-versa. I wish I could find an illustration, but to explain what I'm talking about... tsand up and push your bootay out, hollowing your lower back, this is the position I see in your pictures. Now quit laughing and bring your pelvis back under you, and in a neutral position - this is where you want to be.
To achieve this, make sure you concentrate on it every minute of every ride, until it's second nature - keep your pelvis neutral without pushing your bum out and hollowing your back.
I really hope I made sense..?
Anyways, your ponies (horses... I call them all "ponies!") are too cute, and you're well on your way, congrats!


----------



## Pinto Pony

Thanks! I will think about that today when I ride, if it doesn't rain! Hopefully my mum and I can take the boys on a trail ride and I am probably going to pop on Angel for a little too. 

And they are definitely ponies! Both under 15hh!  I have a thing for pinto ponies... just a little thing... :wink: :wink:


----------



## Pinto Pony

1st August 2008

Today was a crazy day outside. Really beautiful early morning but VERY windy, then it cooled down in the afternoon and rained so I didn't ride. Working all day tomorrow and Sunday but I hope it is a good morning on Sunday and I can sneak a ride in before work.

Jaimie


----------



## Pinto Pony

So the boys had both had two days off due to bad weather and work. So today (Sunday 3rd Aug) I rode Comanche at 8am before I worked 10am-4pm, and then rode Kai at 5pm. 

Comanche was pretty good this morning, only had a problem with his left canter, took us 3 tries to get the ride lead. I tried sooooo hard to tuck my butt in as suggested by JDI, I must have rather weak muscles at the moment cause it was very uncomfortable and I don't even see a difference :S Anyway, if you a see a difference let me know...
Trotting...
























Canter, the good lead








Not sure what happened here but he might have slipped, there was a light frost this morning and the ground was rather wet and Com hates wet grass...








So back to canter
















Canter other side (camera was suffering with the low sun rise, so not all the pics came out  )








Some nice working trot to finish up
































I believe this is a trot to walk transition








A rather terrible attempt at a square halt!









Does anyone have suggestions on a training a square halt?

Now onto the sunset ride with Kai... Again camera suffered because the sun was setting behind clouds... but I will post the few that turned out. Again I was trying sooooo hard to tuck my butt in, maybe my problem is I am trying too hard??
After we warmed up and getting ready to jump her went a little crazy! (Mum came out after out perfect warmup, of course to take pics!)








So we go back to a nice relaxed trot before we jump








75cm








60cm








75cm again








85cm Part 1 (he came in kinda wobbly but I pushed him over to avoid a refusal!)








Part 2 (left behind with that wobbly start, ah well)








So to calm the crazy pony down I tried to do some trot poles...








But he thinks cantering them is more fun!








So we try again








But he still thinks cantering is more fun!
















So one more time and yay, he trots them!








A pose in front of the 85cm jump!
And the sunsetting as we rode









Hope you enjoyed!

I am exhausted. Mother and I are planning to take the boys for a trail ride tomorrow so we can all relax and have some fun!


----------



## Pinto Pony

4th August 2008

Spent some time cleaning the paddock today, picking thistles out from under jumps and replacing old poles. 

Saddled Comanche up in a jump saddle, he warmed up only ok. He was rather distracted by a kookaburra sitting at the edge of the arena. Once we started jumping he went soooooo well! I was so nervous but he was perfect. Just did a little 60cm vertical to start then a grid of a 60cm vertical, one stride, 60cm spread. Then I did a little course around the paddock and he just kept getting better!

My mum had a lesson so couldn't take pics but she took the kid on a trail and Com and I went with them for 1/2 an hour to cool out. 

Kai's back feet were really long and my dad didn't get a chance to trim them until late in the afternoon so I didn't get a chance to ride him so tomorrow he will have a go!


----------



## Pinto Pony

Tuesday 5th August, morning...

Saddled up Kai this morning. He is starting to malt, yay! His fur is getting so long in his old age during winter, he is a real furball at the moment. 

He warmed up wonderfully, a little go-ey but I put that to good use jumping! He was jumping so well, popping over everything so confidently, not that anything is a challenge. So after we did some arena jumps we went around some of the xc jumps. There were some tight lines there but he blitzed them. I love him! So we are working on building up his stamina, my "courses" tend to loop around the paddock lot so it is a good workout! Onto pics...

Some canter pics to start with, this one has cool timing...
















Otherway canter








Chilling at the trot after canter, he gets rather excited sometimes...








Little 60cm vertical to start...








Then the grid I had set up for Com yesterday, a 60cm vertical...








and spread...








Mini course...75cm








85cm








75cm








75cm (I found a new pole for this one!)








70cm tyres








75cm








Now into the front paddock with the xc around the dam and round yard so tight lines...
75cm








Out the other side 75cm








And again!
















Mini course up side of dam and down again...
Teeny stairs...








Down the back, 90cm drop








60cm








And we did it again...








decided to slide down this time

















That was it for the morning, more for the afternoon to come!


----------



## Pinto Pony

Tuesday 5th August 2008, afternoon.

Saddle both boys up and Mother I went on a trail ride. We did a good 1.5 hours all over the place. Not sure of the distance but it is all flat where we live. So here are some pics...

Before we left we put Spider and Angel in the front...








Quick pose at the front gate...








Spider got mad once we started to leave and ran about...








Here we had to make our own trail because a fence for the quarries cuts us off!








Kai and I on the fire trail...








This track reminded me of Rhode Island with all the rocks...








Why would council bother to put a sign here in the middle of nowhere?








See the mountains through the trees? Thats the Great Dividing Range aka Blue Mountains.








Com was a good boy for mother...








A cool tree that bent over and spread out...








See the 'roo?








The bush is so pretty with all the wattle about...








Almost home and resting my legs hehe...








Say "Hi" to mother!








Me having fun!








Nearly home!








Hot choccy after we get the horses settled, I was freezing cold!









Hope you enjoyed the trail pics!


----------



## chelssss(:

Your two ponies are very nice looking! How tall are they? They only look about 14.2 and the one, im guessing his name is Kai; he is a phenominal jumper. You look great yourself. Your position is very nice. Keep up the great work with the both of them! You should think about entering them in some hunter shows!


----------



## Pinto Pony

Thanks Chelsss, Kai is 14.1hh and Comanche is 14.2 (just scrapes through in pony dressage hehe)

In Australia I don't think I have ever seen a hunter show. Kai and I are jumpers, we tend to be rather fast, to put it lightly. He is going to be 19 years this October but he acts like an uneducated 5 year old when we are in public :S I once took Comanche in an equitation over fences show and we he was in a foul mood that day and slopped over everything. We have an optimum time event on the 24th, taking Com because Kai and I usually come in waaaaaay under time, Com is a little more steady.

So while I am typing here I will list the shows that I have coming this month...

14th- Twilight jumping at SIEC, taking Kai in 70cm AM7 and 80cm AM7 classes.
17th- Sydney Jump Club Comp day, taking Kai in 70cm AM7 and 80cm AM7
21st- Twilight jumping at SIEC, taking Kai hopefully in 80cm AM7 and 90cm AM7, see how he goes at the other events
23rd- KRC Dressage, taking Com in Prelim and Novice test (can't remember the numbers at the moment hehe.
24th- Hoofbeats open Jumping, taking Com in Optimum time not sure what height yet.


----------



## Pinto Pony

6th August 2008

I rode Kai today, saddled him up for jumping. He was in a really bad mood and I decided to just ride him out of it. Warm up was a disaster, he wouldn't listen and we were all over the place. Once I had him calm at the trot and listening, we started to jump. We did a little course around the paddock twice. He settled down a bit but some of our distances where rather off and mum's timing was a little off so not the greatest timing for pics hehe, shows different faults of mine. So onto the jumping pics...

75cm








First part of 60cm grid...








Second part...








75cm...








Mum missed our 85cm, so a landing...








75cm, Kai is so cute








Looooong spot on 75cm








Weee so cute over this one again








1.05m, I look so bleh! I was so nervous...








And one last jump, the 75cm again









I was really happy with his jumping, he was so bold and didn;t refuse a thing as usual, I was really proud how he just popped over the 1.05m without so much as a blink of an eye 

Then afterwards I had my student who I give lessons on Comanche. She did really well and had him cantering beautifully. I also popped the grid down and she canter through that at itty cross rails very nicely too.


----------



## Pinto Pony

Woke up at 7:30, ran out, fed Com, ate my brekkie, got dressed then saddled Com up! Put a jump saddle on, warmed him up, w/t/c. He was pretty good with warm up, no spooking, yay!

So when we started jumping mother bundled up and came out to play photographer as usual! So now some pics...
First jump of the day and classic Com style. He canters beautifully up to the jump, pauses, then jumps :S








The second jump and the best one of the day!








First part of grid








Second part








Ducked out on first attempt at this one!








Got him over no problems second attempt, just dug my leg into him.








Biggest jump of the day, 85cm, 








Because of him ducking out I took him over this combo again








Me getting left when he paused then jumped








Cool pic after we landed








How I stayed on, I don't know. He stopped at this one then jumped!








So cute








Going down the bank








Cross country jumo








I don't know what I am doing but funny pic of me sticking my tongue out








Pose quickly before I cool him out and go to work


----------



## Pinto Pony

10th August 2008

Kai has had three days off because of my work commitments and weather, but it is good for him I think to have a nice break. So today I saddled him up and we had a great ride. His walk was rather disagreeable but he trotted nicely and his canter was rocking horse smooth. Then we jumped, so onto pics...

First up, Dad trimmed Com's feet for me...








Canter
















Relaxing trot before we jump








Itty cross rail with a barrel in front to start








75cm








85cm








70cm








75cm








85cm








75cm








75cm again (I was taking him around to simulate a course)








Big red butt over the 85cm again








Part 1 1.05m








Part 2 1.05m








Last jump 75cm








Me so happy that he did the 1.05m with no problem!








A pose in front of it 









Com pics coming...


----------



## Pinto Pony

Now Com's turn, but a strong wind was blowing and the clouds where dark...








So we just do flat work, he is a spooker in the wind...








Nice forward trot today 








Canter, he was great on the long sides but a little wobbly on the circle
















More trot








Other side canter
















We practiced some square halts from trot, this was the best :S








We need to work on that back leg, any help???

Thanks for looking! Comments and feedback welcome!


----------



## Pinto Pony

11th August 2008

Started the riding with Kai today after I cleaned the yards and paddocks and rigged up some more jumps or improved old ones. Kai warmed up so slow and calm it was great but his jumping was terrible! We had refusals  I was upset as we had been going so well! It seems I cursed myself by having a nice warm up instead of a crazy one meant a crazy jumping session. So onto Kai pics...

First jump we started with the itty barrel








He launched himself at the 85cm 








Nice through the 75cm








Then he bailed with me at this new jump, it is only 75cm!








But I got him over








Then I didn't like how he did this before so we try again and even worse!








So I really ride deep and over we go








We had 3 refusals at the 1.05m that we had no problems with yesterday 








So with a tap of the whip and riding him deep we go oVEr...








And we go around some more
















1.05m no problems! 








So we go one more time to finish on a good note..75cm








1.05m








And a pose in front of the jump and I am pulling a strange face :S









Com pics to come...


----------



## Pinto Pony

Saddled Com up for jumping and what a nice change to Kai. He was so nice and relaxed and just did as he was asked. The only issue we had was tripping at the canter on corners! His feet are nice and trim, he feels balanced but wham, he trips! Anyway onto his pics, the battery in the SLR died so mum ran and got the compact so we have a video too...

Started him over the itty barre too








He was jumping so much smoother today so I wasn't too bad staying with him








Landing pic, the compact camera takes forever to write to the flash card...








85cm 










Video of our second and last time around a mini course 


Ahhh then the fun doesn't stop there....

I cooled Com out then mum and I worked with Angel. We are teaching her to lunge and this was the third time we worked together and she went soooo well. She was responding to walk, trot and halt commands, the first time we tried she didn't respond to anything, so we were both really happy with her!

So no pics of Angel cause we were both working with her. I had a wonderful pinto pony powered afternoon.


----------



## Pinto Pony

12th August 2008

Mother and I went for a trail today, pics and story here...
http://pintopony.piczo.com/othersideoftheroad?cr=3&linkvar=000044


----------



## chelssss(:

oh that sounds like a quick little pony then. I just adopted a 16.3 hand thoroughbred, Bayberry, this past saturday from a rescue and hes not speedy, but he takes up ground! He has about a 12-13 foot stride at the canter. We're taking him to a hunter/jumper show this sunday and doing 2 foot 6 inches. Hopefully he'll be ready. He doesnt like the little jumps but hes never ever been to a show, besides his harness racing when he was a baby. Hopefully he'll be good!

Your two ponies though look very good at jumping though, they seem to love what they do!!


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o

The boys are looking fuzzeh!  It's so nice to see pics of you with them again.


----------



## Pinto Pony

Comments and pics here from riding Com and Angle at home, then taking Kai out to Sydney International Equestrian Centre for showjumping
http://pintopony.piczo.com/siectwilightjumping?cr=3&linkvar=000044

Too exhuasted from a massive day/night to write anything else...

Enjoy.


----------



## Pinto Pony

15th August 2008

Rode Comanche before work today. Just flatted him for about 1/2 an hour. He was pretty good, kind of lazy but I had a good time. Just really tired now but I will post some pics that my mum snapped.

Canter








Trot








More canter
















More trot, we worked alot on a good working trot








































Trot to walk transition


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o

I just wanted to say that your breeches are so cool!


----------



## Pinto Pony

^^ Thanks 

Went to jump club today info and pics here http://pintopony.piczo.com/ssjccompday17thaugust08?cr=3&linkvar=000044

Then afterwards my friend came out and gave Com a massage. He really loved it and behaved so well. He really surprised me because he has issues about peopl touching his back and legs but he behaved perfectly for the massage 

But my thoughts where confirmed about hit off hind leg. He is stepping a little odd on it, not making him lame or in pain but going to score us low in the trot for dressage :S

Hopefully I can flat Com tomorrow then get mum to come with me to take both boys on a trail. I am going to a clients place to ride a pony tomorrow, I hope it is a good pony :S


----------



## Pinto Pony

18th August 2008

Today mother and I took the boys on a short trail ride. We trotted afew km's into the bush then walked back. They were both really nice and relaxed, Kai I had on a loooooooose rein the whole time. I hope he wasn't too stiff from yesterday because he was dragging his back toes while trotting and he never does that!!!

Then when we got back I did about 20 minutes of flat bareback with Com, lots of canter  He was a little lazy at first but soon got some energy into it and it was a lot of fun. Mother was busy so no photos  

Then while mother had a student for a lesson I rode Angel bareback. She was a little spooky out the back trail so I just walked next to her then got back on and we went around the round yard a few times changing direction and she was great, no stopping until she was told, yay!

And hopefully tomorrow mother and I will trailer the boys so a park for a trail.


----------



## Pinto Pony

This morning I was up bright and early to do some serious flat work with Com. Our dressage day is fast approaching, this Saturday!!! So we worked on walk/trot transitions and canter on straight lines. His w/t/c warm up was very nice. No pics, mum was busy.

Then mum and I packed the car and trailer drove to Scheyville National Park and went trail riding with the boys. It was a perfect day for it and you can read and see pics here, I am too lazy to post all over again :wink: 
http://pintopony.piczo.com/scheyvillenationalpark?cr=3&linkvar=000044

Any other Sydneysiders here? Got any cool trail rides in the area???


----------



## Pinto Pony

20th August 2008

Kai had the day off today and I had a lesson with Com. The girl who rode did really well with trotting but had a little trouble getting him into canter but once he was there he was great for her. She also did some trot poles to a cross rail and Com stayed nice and calm. 

So after the lesson I jumped on him bareback to canter him a little more. And mum got some pics for me...


----------



## Pinto Pony

21st August 2008

Eeep I can't believe there is 2 days until my dressage tests! Went to a clients place and rode their pony. I lunged her a little first she did really well, hasn't been ridden for months, she has no topline so needs a bit of work.

Then mum and I stopped off at the saddlery at bought Comanche for a much needed new bridle. Decided to get a full instead of a cob.

So we got home and I tried it on him and it fit, yay. So we did w/t/c warm up then worked over trotting poles then getting a few extended strides on the long sides of the arena. Then a few square halts.


----------



## Pinto Pony

Rained all day today  No last practice before the dressage tomorrow! Wish us luck!!!!


----------



## macalicious

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY. PPTE!!!!! ALIVE AND WELL!!! =D Good luck tomorrow, Jaimie! =]


----------



## Pinto Pony

Thanks 

We has a great day yesterday with great results, pics and info here...
http://pintopony.piczo.com/krcdressage23rdaugust08?cr=3&linkvar=000044

Today was a beautiful day, too bad we didn't have this weather at the dressage yesterday :S but for some unknown reason the club having the show jumping today canceled the comp! So no jumping Com today  So just rode at home.

Rode Kai first, he was brilliant. We did a nice slow warm up to keep him calm and he was brilliant and bold when we jumped. No refusals at any of the new jumps. The biggest jump we did was 90cm high and 100cm wide.

Started with a little crossrail








Then onto a mini course, 75cm








Rode deep to avoid a refusal and he popped over it well, 75cm








The 90cm jump, again had to ride him deep into it








85cm








75cm








85cm








Then through this line again cause of the hesitation first time








Just a cool pic a stride out of landing








More confident this time








85cm, the other way








Going up part of the derby course
















A new jump that mum made, its only 60cm hehe








85cm again








and through this dog leg line again








Whoops, over release?








I love my little pony 
















We have about 3 weeks until our next jump club day, we are debating whether to just do the little classes with him or move up. He is so old and I worry about his poor little legs over a full course at 95cm.

So to take him out the back I hoped on him bareback with just a halter and used my legs to steer him around some barrels set up in the front paddock, he was sooooo good! 

Then afterwards while mum had a student on Spider I rode Angel bareback. She was such a brat today! I rode her half a week ago and she was an angel :lol: but today she was horrid! I eventually got her working nicely at a walk, so did a couple of nice calm circles before getting off. Then after I was picking her feet out and oiling her hooves and with the last back leg she kicked me! I got out of the way and she just scrapped my shin, thankfully I was wearing my chaps still. So I was not very happy with her.

Then... I rode Com bareback. We had a lazy day after yesterday but I have a lesson tomorrow with him so decided to just do some relaxed bareback. He was perfect  I could have cantered bareback on him alllllll afternoon 

But no pics of the last two cause mum was busy with her student 

And that is it for the 24th August 2008.


----------



## Pinto Pony

25th August 2008

Kai was soooo naughty when I was tacking him up :evil: He bit me! He has never bitten me! He got a big chunk just above my hip on the fleshy part, hurt like hell. I have a massive bruise and welt. Soooo after I had finished being mad I put a bridle on and we started. His warm up was hopeless at the trot, he just wanted to canter so we did lots of lovely canter, then he would trot for me.

And then we jumped. Started with the little cross rail








75cm








85cm








65cm








75cm








Much smoother over this one today








A bit wobbly over this one...85cm








Then he decided that jumping this 90cm from a standstill would be fun!
















So we came around again and he did the same...
















I guess it beats a refusal :shock: 
Then much nicer over this 85cm








And through this line again








But we popped this up to 1.05m, I love him!








And we went over this one because of the two disasters before and he was perfect!








85cm








And through the centre line again








1.05m, I still love him 








And a pose infront of it 









Then afterwards I had an adult come for a lesson on Comanche. He was a little slow to warm up for her but she had him cantering beautifully in the end and wants to come back for more lessons


----------



## Pinto Pony

Today Mum and I took the boys on a trail to the RAAF drop zone and back. The weather was warm and sunny, really feeling like Spring is coming 
Kai and I








Kai and I waiting for Dad to open the gate, like my flared jeans? hehe








Mum, Com and Spider too behind us








And a quick pose on the street

















So once we got to the dropzone we heard the planes and right enough, the RAAF was there. So a 4WD came over and the army peeps told us we had to leave cause there were starting to drop so we had to turn back into the bush.

Then I spent the rest of the afternoon shoveling poop and spreading into the hard corners of the arena to soften it up a little.


----------



## Pinto Pony

28th August 2008

Woke up early and rode both boys today. Com was first up, put a jump saddle on warmed him up and here are some pics from our ride...

Started with 60cm tyres, he refused it twice before he popped over it!








Flew over this 75cm confidently








75cm








Sharp turn onto this one again








Trotty








First time through the one stride








Naughty pony ran out on me!!!








Second time








We got over but he jumped from a standstill! 85cm








Jumping from a standstill again 75cm








And again, how my butt didn;t end up on the ground I don;t know








Down the bank








Weee...








Pose near the dam









Then it was Kai's turn. He warmed up just ok today, I think he was a little mad cause I rode Com first.
Up the stairs








75cm








And up the stairs again








Down the bank








Little log was fun








Ditchy, weeee








Belly looks close to this 75cm but we cleared it








Through the one stride








He is a good boy and nails is first time








Then 85cm








Popped it up to a metre and he says NO!








So mum dropped one side and he says OKAY!








Back up to 1.05m and he cantered beautifully to it but decided he would give jumping from a standstill a go :S








90cm








Little bitty jump to end








Hugs for my pony 









Working all day tomorrow so they both get the day off...


----------



## Pinto Pony

30th August2008

Boys had the day off yesterday cause I was working at Campbelltown.

Saddled up Com first today after I drove out to give a lesson this morning. Com was soooooooooooooooooo naughty! He bolted on me three times at the far end of the arena!!! There is bush up that end and he was acting like the pony eating monster was hiding there. So I worked him really hard in the arena. We practiced flying changes, he was great on the right to left change, nailed it every time right when I asked. But the other way around he would change the front legs but not the back, so after a little break from changes and some work on our extended trot we tried again and he got it  I was torn between happy and mad because he bolted on me again when I cooled him out on a trail!

Then I got Kai's bridle and rode him bareback. He was wonderful! But we had trouble with our left lead, he got it after two wrong leads, then cantered beautifully. After wards when I was taking him to put his rug on I hoped on with just a halter and we opened the gates and escaped Comanche chasing us hehe. He was soooooo good with just a halter. I love him 

Then I got Angel and dad trimmed her front feet. She was a little fidgety at first but soon she was falling asleep on Dad's shoulder.

I talked mum out of going to the gymkhana tomorrow, I didn't feel like washing the ponies hehe and I HATE hacking haha.


----------



## Pinto Pony

1st September 2008 Hooray for Spring!

I ran out with the camera and got a few pics this morning...
Spidey reaching over the gate








Cute shot of Angel








Jungle pony!








Pretty trot








Then they went mental and galloped off








But Kai still came sniffing at me after









Rode Kai first. He was in a bit of a weird mood, really lazy and dragging his back legs, I hope nothing is wrong. We did a lazy warm up with some nice trotting on a loose rein before we did some collected trot and then nice big canter. Mum gave in and came out with a different lens (Tamron 17-50mm) to take pics of jumping. So onto pics...

Started with this 75cm








Then around on this 75cm








Sharp 90 degree turn onto this again








Weeee over the 85cm








Then we popped through the one stride line, long on the first part
















Then I went through again...
















And now we keep having trouble at this one jump. It is the same height as the last jump!








And again








So Mum dropped one side down and I rally him over, I didn;t get left behind either!








Then back up to a cross and we fly








One more time for confidence








And to end we finish with this 85cm the other way









He was pretty good except we keep having issues at that one jump!!!!

Then Com had a lesson with an older lady. He was sooooooooooooo lazy, but I think it has to do with he knows she is nervous. She got him cantering but I wasn't happy with his transitions so hopped on he was a little wobbly, I think he must have been a little cautious because of the ground being damp after the rain.


----------



## magik416

Great pics! Just wanted to say I enjoy your log, and the jumps! This is a little random, but how did you get all those tires? I'm trying to create new jumps, and so far I've only got 3 tires!


----------



## Pinto Pony

My mum goes to the tyre shops and picks up all the old tyres. The tyre shops pay to have the tyres taken away near us so they are more than happy to give us the old ones.

Thanks for checking out my log!


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o

Hm, I take Com from you, yes?  How old are all the ponies now?


----------



## Pinto Pony

2nd September 2008

Had a great start to my pony powered day today. Lesson with a teenage girl on Comanche and something must have clicked because today was the best ride for both of them! I was so proud! She is jumping 60cm and cantering soooo beautifully. She cooled him out bareback but afterwards her friend who was watching the lesson rode him a little too and he was so well behaved. 

Then after lunch mum and I took Com and Kai out on a little trail. Just a short 50 minute ride because Com had worked so well this morning. We trotted the whole way out to the firetrail and walked back. Some parts of the track where a little wet from the rain but it was safe trotting.

Then when we got back I did about 20 minutes of flat work bareback with Kai. He went so well, really stretching into the bit, working his back for me. I was so happy with him.

Then mum wanted me to ride Angel, so I said I would bareback. So here are some pics from that ride, I have broken my compact camera so no trail ride pics anymore  and mum was busy with things when we came back from the trail so no Kai bareback either.

I led her around for about 10 minutes before I hopped on








Such an Angel
































We just walked around today, practicing moving off my leg which she got the hang of after 10 minutes :S So now a pose!








She is so cheeky but you can't help but love her!








And here is my Dad with her, making her look like a midget!









So a perfect sunny spring day spent with the ponies.


----------



## Pinto Pony

o0hawaiigirl0o said:


> Hm, I take Com from you, yes?  How old are all the ponies now?


Ooops missed your Q there...

Spider is 27 ad my family has had him 21 years 
Kai is 19 and I have had him 13 years 
Com is 15 and my family has had him 9 years 
Angel is 3 and my family has had her 2 months 

And if you ever come to Australia you must ride Com!


----------



## Pinto Pony

4th September 2008

Had to go into work this morning, then I had to drive out for a riding lesson. I worked with the younger of the sisters with their pony. She did really well today. We practiced walking and stopping. (The pony is rather old and has been sitting in a paddock for years so we are going slow, plus the girls are rather nervous so I want to be careful). I was really proud of the pony and the girl, the worked quite well today.

But by the time I got home, stupid afternoon traffic jams, it was freezing cold and raining  so my plan to work Kai after didn't happen. Hopefully tomorrow after work I can ride him or lunge him at least. I don't mind the rain, but it was soooo cold out there tonight I didn't want to take his rugs off!

But tomorrow morning before work I am driving over to www.threebagsfull.com to see the half numnahs. I want a sheepskin one for Kai to replace the gelpad. I am starting to think my gelpad is a problem, it seems to slip and stretch down over his withers. So I might chuck it and get a sheepskin for him.


----------



## Pinto Pony

5th Sept 2008

Went to get the sheepskin saddle pad this morning. I love it already but I can't use it  It rained ALL day  Good thing the manager didn;t show up so I had to work ALL day so better to be paid than sit around watching the rain and not riding. So my new saddle pad feels so good, nice and thick sheepskin. I hope it feels good on Kai's back.


----------



## Pinto Pony

7th September 2008

Yay, it stopped raining and I could ride! I rode briefly, maybe for 10 minutes after work, mainly for photos for my sister who is visiting. She hopped on Com and I hopped on Kai. The ground was sooooo wet, puddles everywhere so just walking. But I did trot Kai on a loose rein around a little and I had a teeny grid set up in the middle of the arena from my lesson kid so I plopped Kai through it once, the ground was dry through it so yay!
Here is a pic...









Hopefully more riding today, hooray!


----------



## Pinto Pony

8th September 2008

By the time I drove my sis to Bowral I was kinda tired and my ankle hurt :S and also seeing as the ground was still soooo wet I just lunged Kai. He hasn't been lunged for years but he was perfect. I did 20 minutes of trot and a little canter, the popped the side reins on and 5 more minutes each way at trot. He was moving really nicely without the side reins, nice and long and low but once I put the side reins on he took the contact and really tracked up nicely. He looked so beautiful!
So I am not sure when I will get a chance to ride next, maybe tomorrow if it doesn't rain.


----------



## Pinto Pony

10th September 08

After work I saddled up. Kai first. He was wonderful, warmed up walk, trot, canter and he was nice and relaxed. We had to cut about 10 metres out of the arena because of the wet ground but we had space in the center that was dry and I set up a little one stride bounce. So I have photos to show for that...

First up a couple canter pics, he was sooo cute
















First time through, we have an teeeeny cross rail








And 60cm for the second part








And we go through again
















This time we popped the first one up to 60cm 








He was rather fast and mum missed the second part but I was left behind so it probably sucked anyway :? 








Then he had a mental after, I don't blame him








So we try again








Much better








Cute trot 








Then we popped the second part up to 85cm cross, so first part we have a loooooong spot








And then we bombed out, mistakes on both our part I think, I should have been more confident








So we try again








I ride deep and we make it








And one more time








Perfect Pony!








And a pose cause he was so cute!









Then I saddled up Comanche with the dressage saddle. Mum was busy getting the ponies dinners ready and the sun had started to set so no pics  and a shame too because he was perfect. He didn't spook at anything, he was trotting so beautifully and cantered so well on the left lead, our right was a little wobbly. I was so so so happy with all his transitions. I love him  I love both of them today! So hopefully tomorrow I will jump Com and flat Kai.


----------



## Pinto Pony

11th Sept 2008

Rode after work today. Started with Com and a jump saddle. He warmed up well but was rushing sooooo bad when we jumped. He kept rushing through the grid and galloping off afterwards but I eventually got him through calmly...

1st Time
















2nd Time
















3rd time
















4th time
















Last calm time!
















And pose









Saddled Kai with the dressage saddle. He was very good. we worked on supplying and relaxing his back at the trot. He was going so forward and happily after some nice tight 5m circles both ways 

That was it for the day. Not sure if I will have time to ride tomorrow, workin allllll day.


----------



## Pinto Pony

14th September 2008

So PO'ed right now  a day off finally and it rained in the morning. So once it stopped and the wind dried up most of it I saddle up Kai get on and it started to drizzle. It didn't even look like rain! So we start to warm up, did about 10 minutes and it starts to pour  Stupid weather hates me  Yesterday was the most beautiful day and I was stuck at work and today is miserable. I am so annoyed because I was wearing my good helmet and it is so filthy now, and so hard to clean and my paddock boots are soaked through, I was even wearing a $200 shirt for photos (don't ask why I decided to wear an expensive shirt to trash in the paddock) but no one would come out with a brolly and take a pic  I am just glad I was using my Wintec jump saddle, but I still need to dry is off to prevent mold. Grrrr ok I think I am done ranting. Oh hang on, one more thing, the while arena had dried up too and was usable but now the near end is slick and puddly again, grrrrrr. Oh and now after I am showered and dry, the sun is shining, my ponies are wet and muddy, and I am so PO'ed! Really, the weather hates me!


----------



## Pinto Pony

14th September 2008

Doesn't get much better for me, the weather REALLY has it in for me! So after I got rained on with Kai, there was a nice breeze and sunshine, so I had some afternoon tea, did some gardening and decided, great I will saddle up Com and ride him. So put on a clean shirt and dry jeans, get all my gear out, tack him up look over the mountains and there are dark clouds coming over! Mum comes out with the camera and took some pics for the 5 minutes I got to ride, but I could see the rain coming over the mountains so I gave mum my helmet and tell her to get my camera inside, she ran back in, I got Com's bridle off, undid the girth, then bam! It was like someone kicked over a bucket of water in the sky, complete with hail  so I let Com loose to get cover under the trees, ran with my saddle to get in it in the shed, but poor Kai was tied up out the back so I rain out in the hail and wind, tree branches falling everywhere, slick mud, rain in my eyes, untie him and slipped back in the mud to the house. I was soaked through to my Reg Grundies and my padded bra was filled with water and was falling off!!! So, I give up on riding today. I had planned to ride Angel after Com 

So now for some pics...
The clouds coming over








Trotting








Looking at the dark clouds








Some rabbits ran out in front of him and he was being sooo spooky, plus the thunder and lightning weren't helping his mood








He is still a gorgeous boy
























And when I got back to the house and the hail had stopped...









So that was my crazy day :S I hope tomorrow is nice and I can ride, Kai and I have a show the next two weekends!!!


----------



## Pinto Pony

15th September 2008

Yay I didn't get rained on today! It was a beautiful day outside but very windy. Rode Kai first. He warmed up kinda slow today, was in a daze. But once we started to jump he perked up 
We warmed up through the one stride grid but no pics, pretty boring...
Start with 75cm








Second part, he is so cute, I couldn't decide which pic so both 








75cm








85cm








85cm








And the last two again
















Again for the 75cm's
















And 1.05m 








I couldn't choose again so both parts of that jump








Now I tried some no stirrups through the little grid
















And again
















I felt I didn't do too bad over them with no stirrups, I was worried of falling off!
And now a pose








I love him and his tongue!

More pics to come of Comanche...


----------



## Pinto Pony

15th September 2008

Comanches turn! He was surprisingly calm for the windy weather. He warmed up nicely, transitions down from canter to trot where rather atrocious, stumbling and tripping. We practiced some half-pass but we didn't really get it :S He normally goes quite nicely but I haven't practiced a half=pass in a while so we will work on it again.

Trotty








Canter right lead
























Back to trotty








Canter left
























More trotty








Bleh, our half-pass attempt at walk to the left








And a bleh pic of half-pass at trot to the right









So that was it for the horsey part of my day


----------



## Pinto Pony

16th September 2008

Started with Angel today. We worked on walking and stopping. She can be a real pain in the butt. She stops beautifully but when we where at the end of the paddock with the gate she pretty much refused to walk forward. So i would nag her, little squeeze and "Walk on" over and over until she finally would move! She would walk and stop perfectly up the other end but at the gate end, AUGH! I have ridden her bareback a couple times lately, but this is about the fist time in a month or more since I put a saddle on her. So some pics...

Scratches for standing when I mounted her








Walk walk walk








































Nice halt, more scratches








And more walking
















And finish









Then I saddled up Kai in the dressage saddle to work on his trot and canter transition which have been getting sloppy. He went well, just trouble trotting in a straight line :S But his circles are beautiful and forward. His left canter was spot on, right was a little messy. He would run into canter but I got him changing nicely in the end. Then a long cool down walk. No pics cause my parents left to go away for the week. 

Didn't feel like riding Com after cause my neck was getting really sore  but hopefully I have a friend coming over and we can go trail riding!


----------



## Pinto Pony

17th September 2008

Today I had a friend come out on a trail ride with me  She rode Comanche and I rode Kai, they were both perfect on the trails so I asked my friend if she would like to do some trot canter in the arena with Com, unfortunately he had made up his mind that he had had enough and was naughty, he even threw a buck!!! Kai was great, very obedient, I felt our flat work from the other day has already made a difference.

Then they had lunch and I had my student over for a lesson on Com. He went soooo well after being a bit naughty earlier. I was so happy. She jumped 60cm and then we went to the front and worked on going up and down the bank and stairs


----------



## Pinto Pony

18th September 2008

My neck was giving me grief last night and this morning so no riding today. It is 11:20am and the pony part of my day is filled. I lunged Kai, we have a comp this Sunday and I am "trying" to rest my poor body. Kai is such a great boy to lunge. We did walk/trot/canter for about 20 minutes, I was sweating in the sun but he was dry! 

Then I thought I had better do something with Angel cause she hasn't been much of an Angel lately :evil: So seeing as my mum isn't around freaking out about her we could chill. So I picked up all her feet, picked them out and put some oil on them and she was perfect! So relaxed only a little hesitant on the first hoof which was her front one. After being kicked in the thigh two days ago this was a pleasant surprise! I was thrilled! Then I took her out on the lunge lead and walked her around, stopping and walking. Then took her into the round yard and had her walk on the track while I was about 2 metres from her and she did surprisingly well. Normally she walks into the me but she kept walking forward, maybe she was watching Kai earlier and learning hehe. So after a few circles at walk I gave her rubs and let her go. I was so happy with her today.

Thats it for today, hopefully the weather holds out and I will get one last ride in tomorrow then I am working Saturday so Kai will have that day off, hopefully mum will wash him for me, then Jump Club on Sunday! Our goal is to have a clear in the 80cm AM7! I know he can do it, I just need to stay focused and not let him rush!


----------



## Gangsta

I'm stealing Angel, kaythxbai!  Good luck this weekend! and next time you come to the states, you are totally coming down here! drag the hubby with you. you will come show with me. then we'll all go trail riding!


----------



## Pinto Pony

Ooo sounds great!!! I am there


----------



## Pinto Pony

19th September 2008

Went to the Dr this morning about my neck. He thinks I strained a muscle and the other muscles are working to help it and hence they are all getting a little sore from over work. But didn;t stop me riing this morning...

Kai warmed up slowly, little lazy bones! But jumped rather well. From looking at our pic he is dragging his left knee a little, did I get my left and right right?? Anyway, have a look and tell me what you think. I am working all day tomorrow so we both get a break then comp on Sunday!
75cm's
















90cm








85cm, he did it first try today, Yay!








90cm again








75cm








Crooked, bleh!








So I try again and better








1.05m but he looks like he jumped 1.20m!!!








and the second part of it








So we go through the grid to get some snappy knees








Second part of the grid








Pose
So hot :wink: 









Let me know what you think!


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o

I can't really tell, but then again, I'm no jumper.  But I hope you'll be feeling better for the competition! Good luck.


----------



## Pinto Pony

21st September 2008

So so so so so so proud of Kai today! Jump club was great! Here is a link to pics and results!
http://pintopony.piczo.com/ssjccompday21stsept2008?cr=3&linkvar=000044


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o

Congrats! You both deserved those firsts.  Loved the pics.


----------



## Pinto Pony

Thanks Hawaii!

22nd September 2008

My mum and I planned to do a trail today but the weather was weird. It was sooooooooooo windy and looked like it was going to rain so we bailed. I just rode Com. He warmed up w/t/c, was super lazy but well behaved no spooking  but then as soon as we popped over two little jumps disaster struck. He started bucking and bolting after jumps!!! He has bolted with me but never bucked!!! I was so angry but also concerned that something is wrong. I got him going nicely in the end, finished up with some trotting. But I wonder what happened between our nice little jumps then changing to a different one???

Here are the pics, my mum freaked out when he was bucking so stopped taking pics, but she did get one mental episode in...

The first jump was 60cm








And again, very nice over it








Then we moved onto 75cm








And this is what he did after








Love my face!








So we went again, and he bolted after this with more bucks








So we try again








and continue to this because that last one was nice








And he bolted and almost ran into the fence, I was kinda freaking out that time, he had me scared of the fence :shock: 

So I popped him over the green and white one more time, no pic mum was concerned, hehe. And he went fine after so we stopped jumping. I was worried about pain issues.

So we did some nice calm trotting
















And a pose








Hehe, I was trying to make him ***** his ears and he wouldn't so I was getting frustrated, this was his best effort









So after I rode I walked and trotted him out in turn with my mum to watch his strides. He was really dragging his back toes and swinging his back legs out, he is cowhocked a little but every time he stopped it was more than a little. So Dad and I trimmed his feet, dad trimmed I directed what to do hehe. We shorted his toes, that was due but we left his heels for the time being and maybe watch how they were and how he is over the next few days and then take the inside heels off to get his feet more straight. He already was walking alot better so I hope it was just the long toes that were bugging him. Any suggestions welcome


----------



## Pinto Pony

23rd September 2008

Wanted to ride this morning before work but got rained out but when I got home it wasn't raining so I snuck in a quick ride. Just did walk/trot/canter and then cooled off because it was getting dark. I got some crumby photos, most are waaaaaay to blurry to share but squint and you can make us out 

Trot








Canter








Trot again








Pose









He was sooooooo good. Very nice and forward and really moving from his hind end  too bad it was getting dark 

Anyway, hopefully it doesn't rain tomorrow morning.


----------



## Pinto Pony

25th September 2008

Woke up early this morning to ride before work. It was nice and sunny but a little dewy. Kai was great. He was a little stuffy at the trot but he got moving nicely after warming up. So some pics to share...

Short stroppy trot
















So we do some bending and get nice and supple
























Then we canter, right lead first
























So cute in these next two
















Back to trot
















Change direction








And canter left
















More nice trotty
















And a pose, I was pooped!









Then this afternoon after work I saddled up Com. But our ride was cut short. I walked him around lots before we went into the arena, then we walked at a nice medium walk asked for trot and he didn't. He eventually plopped into a very uncomfortable trot so I hoped off had mum walk and trot him out for me and he is a little lame and tender on his back feet. So Dad came out and we assessed his feet again, took some of the flaring off from the inside due to his horrible cowhocked knees and he was already standing a little straighter. So he is going to have a week off and we are going to keep an eagle on his toes. Poor boy


----------



## Pinto Pony

27th September 2008

Firsty up...

I BOUGHT MY PLANE TICKET YESTERDAY! I am going back to the lil ole US of A on 6th November! So excited.

Today Kai and I went to KRC showjumping! Pics and info here...
http://pintopony.piczo.com/krcshowjumping27thsept08?cr=3&linkvar=000044

I was beaten in the 75cm AM7 by a 12ish year old girl who rode an adorable pony and a very pretty horse, so I was third  Pretty happy with that.

And in the 85cm I kicked butt and won! I was so happy with that. Kai was jumping so boldly 

We won a bag of feed and 10% discount at the feed store for third and I won some sports boots and a cap for first.


----------



## Pinto Pony

29th September 2008

Decided to do some bareback with Kai today. It was so cool outside compared to how hot it was yesterday!
Trotting...








Canter
















Love this one








More trotting
















Canter other lead








Funny timing
































More trotting








And relax








And we jump a teeny crossrail








trotting








Coming at the cross rail again








Weee








Popped it up and I am nervous!








Whoah!








And we come around and do it again,








Kai was so slippery so I stop








Hairy bum!


----------



## Pinto Pony

And I also worked with Angel, was going to ride but she was being a brat...

So I walked her around the dam
















And passed her onto mum cause she was biting me and getting into a horrible fight...








And of course she was an Angel for mum.

The End.


----------



## Pinto Pony

1st October 2008

A great start to the new month! Kai and I went out this morning, so hot already at 9:30am but the sun was shining so I won't complain too much 

He warmed up wonderfully, a little resistant on the right but a few spirals and all was good. He rolled straight into canter, our transitions are getting better and cantering in a straight line is improving, he usually only likes cantering in a circle with impulsion and galloping straight lines hehe. 

So as usual mother was busy for warm up but came out for jumping piccies!

We start with a little 60cm








75cm








75cm








85cm








Rollback the other way








75cm








75cm








85cm








80cm








85cm








75cm








and a fan higher on the left to catch that dangling leg, which he didn't dangle!









He is such a superstar! I love him soooOOOooOOoooOOOooo much


----------



## Pinto Pony

2nd October 2008

My cousin Laura is visiting from Finland and it was 35C today, so we rode late this afternoon to try and avoid the heat. So Comanche has had a week off and he was looking good this morning when I let him out, he galloped around like a looney. So I rode Com and Laura rode Kai. We wanted to go on the trails but as we saddled up some motorcycles went in so we decided to just ride around the paddock to avoid the bikes. We just walked, I didn't want to push Com too much and Laura hasn't ridden for ten years 

So with Com I did some leg yielding, shoulder in and half pass at the walk to make him work and think a little.  So a couple pics of Laura and I...


----------



## Pinto Pony

The afternoon was cooler, probably only about 28C when we rode.

4th October 2008

Worked all day, but it rained most of the day. So when I got home mum got most of the mud off Kai for me and I rode. It was cool but soooo humid. Then sun had set by the time I got out there, but mum still tried to take some pics, so sorry for the blurry...

Trotty
























Canter
































One more trotty









He was sooooo good. A little stiff on the right lead but after we warmed up we worked spirals to relax that side and then had to stop cause it was getting dark and I was sooooooooo sweaty!


----------



## Pinto Pony

6th October 2008

After work it was soooo windy but Kai and I worked anyway. We jumped today and Kai went so well. Nothing much new to report but I got pics...

75cm








So cute








75cm








80cm








Cute again








75cm again








85cm








slopey








75cm








75cm








Half way through the stairs








Little log








75cm again
















Pose


----------



## Pinto Pony

Wow I pretty much forgot I started a journal on here. So most everything you need to know is here...
pintopony or I was posting stuff here...
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/kai-photo-thread-22271/page11/
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/comanche-photo-thread-23213/page4/
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/angel-photo-thread-25881/page2/

But seeing as I have officially moved to the USA  and am starting a horse life again I will try and remember to post stuff here for you guys who would like to hear about my tales  So let me get this back on track from the last 3 weeks of my life here...


----------



## Pinto Pony

28th July 2009

Soooooooo, i got to go back to LAH yesterday  And I had a great time! i got a message on facebook from one of the other chickies I ride with their so I went out to meet her. Everyone was so excited I was back which was surprising and really nice  and it was straight back into it once I got there hehe. I helped unload a trailer of pellets bedding, bringing ponies in, getting them ready for lessons, and they needed a side walker nd the best part, I got to ride my two fave ponies, Domi and Goldie  It was sooooo humid and hot, I felt so bad riding the ponies so we kept it nice and easy, just some walk/trot for Domi and Goldie I did some canter work with too. I missed Goldie, hehe, she is so much fun! It was a great afternoon and I was so glad I went in  No pics cause I was super busy the whole time and I left at 6:30pm to come home and get dinner for Jonathan, I was so beat!


----------



## Pinto Pony

3rd August 2009

No horsie stuff since last Monday but I am hoping to head out there today and get some riding in, yay.

But on the weekend mum bought Kai a new wool under rug and she sent me pics which I thought I would post...

So cute in his new PJ's









Then she made him stand near Angel and he doesn't look impressed haha


----------



## Pinto Pony

4th August 2009

Yesterday afternoon I went out to LAH. Yay! Was so so hot again and I started with Goldie. She went so well for me  Was happy and wanting to go nicely. I need to get used to her short little canter though, I had to half seat it haha but she was sooooo good about all her cues so I was smiling. I was beat though cause the heat was horrid. I walked her out for ages as she has a lesson about an hour after I was done with her (a therapy lesson where she gets walked about for 20 minutes so i was there to get her energy out). 

Then i saddled up the teddy bear, Domi. I was feeling lazy but knew he had to be worked so started slow and eventually asked for a canter, uh oh. Seems no one is cantering him again so he is such a mess. He really struggles with the canter, I guess cause he never really gets the chance. I don't think anyone really takes him out of the arena anywhere to canter either. So I got a little teeny one out of him and then worked on leg yielding at the trot and he was surprisingly not too bad, right was better then left. 

And then afterwards I took a couple pics. Goldie was out at her lesson so no pics of her my fave little mare but here ya go...

Hewwoo! I eats now... (how ugly is his chopped forelock, barf!)








Such a gorgeous boy, whenever I am taking him out to ride about a bajillion people stop to say hi to him...








Emily the pig who scares the crap out of me as she is HUGE! She was standing on the fence before I got out there but jumped down when I got there so here she is saying Hi!








Mr Ed, the cutest thing everrrrr! I have a feeling he isn't being used for lessons again, poor little guy, he is so speedy!


----------



## Pinto Pony

7th August 2009

Yesterday I went to a friends house to ride  First time riding Sunday since I have been a permanent resident. I took my saddle over and it fit Sunday really well, she rode so well under it, I was happy. So I warmed her up in the little ring they have while my friend saddled up PJ. Sunday is going so well in her english tack, we even have a cute snaffle bridle for her. Her canter could use a little work but maybe the size of the ring was inhibiting her a little even thought she has no problem loping around it. So then we have a little "alley" type place with two jumps set up, 4 strides apart. We set the first jump at 50cm and the second was at 58cm. First time through Sunday breezed over the first then did the dirty and stopped at the second. So my friend popped it down on the ground and she went over fine then no more stops once we popped it back up. So we went through a couple times and Sunday knocked the last rail, we came in at 3.5 strides as she was getting a little excited and she chipped it. So my friend, can be a little absent minded popped the pole back into the cups, but she put it on the "PJ" setting, he jumps a little smoother and more confidently than Sunday. So I come through one more time cause of the knocked rail and see my friend had put it up to 75cm so was like, wow, she really must be confident in us. Sunday does the best jump all day over it, so perfectly together we were, it felt wonderful and then my friend is like "i am so sorry!!! I didn't mean to put it in that cup!" I just laughed cause I thought she meant to do it hehe. Was so much fun. We also have a couple fields and an abandoned arena as possible jumping areas so we get more than just an alley and can set up some more obstacles. 
So after our jumping fun we went for a trail ride to check out the possible jumping paddocks in neighbours properties that let us ride. It was such a great day, cool but the sun was shining and not too humid for a change. 
No pics as we were just having way too much fun to bother, I was too excited and pretty much forgot my camera for once! I will have to drag jon over one afternoon so you can all see the wonders of Sunday the western trail pony now on the track to the jumper ring 

**EDIT**

Ok I am a liar, I have a couple pics...
First up is saddled up and ready to go








Then after our ride 









I really wish we had pics of our ride but kinda hard when we are both riding, but nice to just enjoy our rides without fussing with cameras


----------



## Pinto Pony

10th August 2009

I must be crazy! It was 32C out there and so so humid but I went to the stables anyway. Started with Goldie, my fave  She was good, really lazy at the canter but she did canter and it was hot so I didn't push her too hard.

Then I got to ride Daisy! She is about 5 yo, 13hh appy, just broken in this spring. I was so nervous cause she was kinda naughty to saddle up, being a jerk and twisting around, nipping at me etc. but there was this kid trying to help me which I think was part of the problem  So i just did some basic w/t/c with her to get a feel for her. Apparently she doesn't always like to canter but I didn't have any problems so was satisfied with my first ride on her. Then I went around the full trail to check if the prickly bushes where safely not on the trail for the kids having lessons and I trotted her around it nicely. Then finished up cause I was beat.

Two bad pics of the ponies, I was tired and they would not pose, kept walking around cause their dinner was being made up
So Daisy








And Goldie


----------



## Iluvjunior

awwww there all so cute but i bet you miss kai and commanche....when are you going back to australia??


----------



## Pinto Pony

Iluvjunior said:


> awwww there all so cute but i bet you miss kai and commanche....when are you going back to australia??


Probably not for at least 2 years


----------



## Pinto Pony

14th August 2009

Just got back from a wonderful trail ride on Sunday with my friends Janet and PJ. It was so nice and cool under the trees, perfect day. We had some good canters/gallops and Sunday even jumped a fallen log which she would normally fall over haha. 

Waiting to be tacked up...








Ready to go!









I didn't bother taking the camera on the trail cause the pics are never that great and I just wanna enjoy it 

And here are the pics from last night. I was at the barn by myself so taking a pic of Sunday was hard as she was freaking about the flash...

So got the saddle on...








She would not just stand so I could take a full side shot, this was best of 1000 of her pretty new pad I got her  I love it.








And another best of 1000 self portrait, she kept walking and jumping away, silly girl


----------



## Pinto Pony

20th August 2009

It was hot and humid but my friend and I went out early to ride this morning, so glad we did. Despite the heat we got some good canters and gallops around Browns Field and some lovely bug free, shady time exploring new trails and making our own in the bush. 

First time I tacked Sunday up by myself with the western gear.









A hug before we head out









No trail pics, too much fun enjoying it than take pics

Sunday is too dainty to roll but PJ always rolls








So cute








Shakes after








Then food








Chasing Sunday to another pile of food


----------



## Iluvjunior

Oh that must suck. Will they get ridden and jumped while your gone? Those are such cute pics anschte pad!


----------



## Pinto Pony

24th August 2009

Got an email from the stables yesterday, they had a side walker call in sick so I was like great, I would love to do it plus I wanted to go ride. So I got there early and rode Goldie first, she was s doll. Kinda fast on the left lead canter but its funny and I am pretty much the only person who canters her so she doesn't get to do it often. Then I hopped on Domi, I was tired and hot and had to be ready for the lesson so kept it short and sweet. Untacked him went to ask the instructor about the lesson and this other girl was there to do it instead. Ah well, could have enjoyed Domi longer, so I chatted a bit to the lady who rides Daisy and then went to the store and bought Pyjamas some pressies. I got him an assortment of little cat balls, rolly things with bell etc, meal worms and a water bottle. Can't wait until he wakes up!

Lets get ready









We dressed in green today


----------



## Pinto Pony

27th August 2009

I had the most amazing experience today, swimming with a horse and not just any horse, Brenda Lee! Was amazing, I have some photos here that I took, now just itching to get my eyes on the pics the photographer took 

pintopony

I need a pinch or a slap in the face, I still think it was just a dream 

I stole these pics from J Windhurst who was there playing photographer and put these on her facebook...

So I had to swim a bit with her first then I got on her back, the man is her owner Brian









Just amazing!









Then they asked me to stand up and do a cannonball jump for the video 









I think Brenda started to walk around so I was loosing my balance haha









Woohoo!









Hilarious!









Splash









I was out there for ages, she trotted through the water with me on her and swam out deeper so I was floating on top of her, was just amazing.

Here is the link again so if you sign up or join their facebook when the video is added you will be notified, I think the theme was something to do with Olympics.
Welcome


----------



## Pinto Pony

28th August 2009

Woke up this morning feeling like ****. But I had asked my friend to take me riding last night so dragged my lazy **** out of bed and to their place. Such a beautiful day, some sun and clouds about. We saddle up, me english and my friend in western. I warmed Sunday up w/t/c in the arena, she needs lots of work at the trot, sort of falls in on corners and gets a bit prissy when I don't let her. My left butt check and thigh are killing me. Then I jumped her! she was wonderful, she really must love it for a change of pace. I even popped up the second jump in our little two jump grid to about 80cm!!! She just rounded lovely over it, felt so comfortable. I rode her really deep to the jumps to avoid refusals like last time, and it worked like a charm. She is so sensitive to the rider on her back, I can pretty much steer her with my butt cheeks! haha

Then we hit the trails. We had a brillo gallop at Browns fields and Sunday jumped the "bump" at the end haha. And then we went to this nature conservancy area that I had never been to before. We had some lovely canters in there bu tit started to rain lightly so we did some little side trails that looped about, not wanting to get too far from home incase the sky opened on us. We saw another big deer, no antlers, but he was cute. Some more canter on the way back then cooled them out on the road we unfortunately have to rid eon to get back by. I had a blast despite my rotten allergies, i could barely keep my eyes open on the way home!


----------



## IheartPheobe

Pinto Pony said:


> 27th August 2009
> 
> I had the most amazing experience today, swimming with a horse and not just any horse, Brenda Lee! Was amazing, I have some photos here that I took, now just itching to get my eyes on the pics the photographer took
> 
> pintopony
> 
> I need a pinch or a slap in the face, I still think it was just a dream
> 
> I stole these pics from J Windhurst who was there playing photographer and put these on her facebook...
> 
> So I had to swim a bit with her first then I got on her back, the man is her owner Brian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they asked me to stand up and do a cannonball jump for the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Brenda started to walk around so I was loosing my balance haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was out there for ages, she trotted through the water with me on her and swam out deeper so I was floating on top of her, was just amazing.
> 
> Here is the link again so if you sign up or join their facebook when the video is added you will be notified, I think the theme was something to do with Olympics.
> Welcome


I took a couple horses swimming while I was in Virginia this summer.. SO much fun!


----------



## Pinto Pony

1st September 2009

This morning Makayla and Brittany from LAH took me on a beautiful trail ride. We rode up to a nature conservancy land where we could gallop and canter around for a bit, let the ponies stretch their legs. They had a ball as did I! I rode Daisy the little 5 yo appy. She was perfect, just one little spazzy moment when she didn't wanna canter away from the other two horses but we got over it.

So, the bay Morgan is Tuffy with Makayla and the grey TB is Destiny with Brittany.









We had to ride along the road for a bit then through a farm









A big scary clown board!









Walking along the state park









After our gallops on the way back through the state park









The reservoir









Back at LAH, Daisy and I, I think she is about 12.2/3hh









Awkward dismount haha









Hugs cause she was good









Going out to her herd









Domi up front then Goldie, Lavinia and Tommy Girl









So pretty


----------



## Pinto Pony

3rd September 2009

I didn't ride today but I took my nieces out and gave them a little lesson  Alice is 6yo and Ella is 4yo.

pintopony

So adorable and I am so so proud of them


----------



## Pinto Pony

5th September 2009

This morning I went to a local show to try and learn how it all works. It was very confusing cause in some classes the kids did the same pattern in others they all did something different :S I tried to take pics but I kinda failed, I do have some nice ones but I dunno if I will bother posting.

Then afterwards I rode Sunday. Jon and I went over on the bike so I couldn't bring my saddle so used Janets 30+ yo Crosby. The stirrup leathers where stuck so I couldn't shorten them which sucked, so my jumping sucked, had a few refusals but we won in the end. Pics are crappy cause the sun was crappy and we were under trees in shade but I will post them anyway cause I have some hilarious faces...

Getting ready









A pose









Sunday looks cute I am tucking my shirt in :S









Waiting while I tried to fix the leather but I had to give up.









Walking


















The Jon wandered off and came back when we cantered


















cont


----------



## Pinto Pony

Now jumping!









Just liked this cool action shot









I felt like I was going to fall off the saddle the whole time









I guess a crumby saddle should not be an excuse









Yeah this is one of the times I thought I was eating dirt









But I didn't









Weeeee









I know it is backwards but she was being a jerk and refusing so I tried the other way









And we finish on a high and I look ready to slide off the back









Then she had a break and Jon saddled her up in her western gear and I saddled up PJ and we went on a cool trail ride. No pics as we were being bums about the camera around our necks. But we went up and down these super steep hills, I was ready to poop my pants but PJ got me safely around, was so much fun and Jon looked so good on Sunday


----------



## Pinto Pony

9th September 2009

Ahh my legs! Just got back from LAH. Lucky I went today cause normally I don't but I was soooooo bored today. So I get there are the BM has a HUGE sigh of relief, she was 3 volunteers down, no calls to say they weren't coming, so she was in a bind, but I filled a place, she filled the other and then another lady who volunteers and came a couple hours early, thank god filled the last place, lucky kids! They were running two lessons simultaneously. So I side walked with a darling little boy named James, I don't thin kI had him before. He had a few issues, one was showing no emotions but today he kept perking up when the therapist sang to him, was so adorable









So after that I was handed Goldie to ride, yay! She went so well. All her w/t/c was lovely transitions down wobbly as usual but up they were nice, yay. So worked with all sorts of transitions up and down through the gaits. Then I saddled up Daisy. I am trying to work long and low with her. She is really getting it at the walk, lots of serpentine's and figure eights, her trot is a little spazzy on the 20m circle so we got nice and long on the sides but at a circle we just tried for an even tempo. Her canter was lovely, I only had to ask once and she sprung into action, apparently she has really been resisting canter lately but she seemed more than happy to please me at the canter which made me happy.


----------



## Pinto Pony

18th September 2009

Got my full drivers licence today, wooooooooo!

So to celebrate, trail riding! Janet and I went to Browns field where I took some pics and video and then we went to the Orchard and then jumped a stream to Boesch farm! Was the perfect day for it! Soooo....

Sunday and I getting ready!









Going along the road to get to the trail









Close up!









Weeeeee, loping up the field


At the top!









Looking back









Walking down


----------



## Pinto Pony

21st September 2009

Ahhh my legs! So I started with Goldie. We worked hard and it was good. Practiced walk/trot transitions and not falling into smaller circles at the canter. On a whole she is so pleasant to ride and so much fun, getting better each ride. Wish someone could take pics to show you but ah well.

Then Daisy. I jinxed myself when someone came in and saw me riding her without a crop, I declined the offer and then she turned into a huge brat. I swear that pony knows English. But there was a old dressage whip on the wall so I grabbed that and got her working nicely again. Worked on long and low at the trot using serpentine's and spirals. Kinda worked, as soon as someone walks past the door or comes within 10 metres of the arena her attention is taken, gah. But in the end I got some nice canter out of her and even some nice forward collected trot, yay!

Now my legs are like jelly from riding a huge fat Haflinger to a skinny runty appy. When I got on Daisy took me ages not not feel like I was about to slide off her head haha.


----------



## Pinto Pony

22nd September 2009

First day of Fall and I have a great day with Janet. First up we jump! Gene made us two picket fence jumps to put under our poles. Sunday was not impressed. I needed PJ and Janet to be a lead to get her over it finally but once she jumped it she was over it and happily jumped. We jumped about 70cm high today. Practicing getting our take off at the right spot. Sunday is real sneaky and takes advantage of me, the moment I come forward too early she does the dirty and stops, but if I sit back and really drive her forward she doesn't refuse a thing. Had me on my toes, haven't jumped much since May!!!

Then we went for a short trail ride to Boesch Farm, perfect day for it too. Some of the leaves are turning yellow already, I hope it is going to be an awesome Fall!


----------



## Pinto Pony

23rd September 2009

Looooooong day. I volunteered at Horse Know the Way Home. Was great to see behind the scenes and hopefully be some help!

Then out to LAH. I was a pony leader for an hour with Goldie. She bit me and was a brat whenever she had to stand, hmmf, but I made her practice after the kids for a little and she gave in and stood still. Then I put her away to have her dinner and watched and set up jumps for my friend riding Daisy. Daisy is such a cute little jumper. I took some vids which I might upload later. Then I saddled up Goldie in my jump saddle which fit her quite well and I popped her over a little x-rail and a 1 foot straight bar. She was such a brat trying to duck out but then giving up last minute and jumping. She also did 5 one tempi changes while ducking side to side to avoid the x-rail which she jumped in the end. Me and the other two girls riding with me where in stitches at her! Imagine a fat little haflinger mare doing one tempi changes as she approaches a jump!!!! Shame no videos of me as we where all riding at the time, would have been hilarious to get that! Then I helped another girl with jumping, gave her some pointers cause she was a little lost and had her pony jumping quite nicely in the end. Was a lot of fun, and then trail tomorrow, as long as it doesn't rain, feels like the sky in going to open any minute tonight!


----------



## Pinto Pony

28th September 2009

Went to LAH, saddled up Goldie. She was so good for me to groom and tack up, usually she can be a bit of a pain, pretending to nip and swing her head, I was suspicious haha. Then we had a brilliant ride. Warmed up, then I set trot poles out, just a tad longer than her short choppy stride and she didn't pole, so worked on getting an even rhythm after the trot poles. Kind of worked. Then I set them up as canter poles. First time she hit the second pole, just had two for the canter. Then she got the stride every time. Again I had set it slightly longer to make her stretch for it, so maybe next time I will use three or four canter poles. Then I set then up with opposite ends on boxes so a teeny jump, which she perfectly cantered over, got those feet up some more. She is just getting better and better each ride. Everyone else who rides there, not many others but, they all tell me how they just take her out and gallop her around so I feel like I am making something of her, not just bushwhacking, which can be fun and I hope to take her to the field to gallop soon but I feel that she is enjoying the challenges in the arena too.


----------



## Pinto Pony

3rd November 2009
Last Friday Jonathan and I went trail riding. Wooo! We did a little loops at Boesch farm with lots of big hills for the ponies to bound up. Was so much fun...
First up Jonathan and Sunday








She was ready to run








But we took it easy








Then PJ and I after wards








Then the ponies got schmexy new red rugs for hunting season








Then today I stopped by my friends place but no one was home. So I check to see if the ponies where in the stable, empty and my friends jump saddle was gone so I grabbed Sunday's english bridle and walked up the road to where the ponies graze. Was lovely. Caught Sunday, tacked her up and rode. She was real crazy and would not walk so we did lots of stopping and backing up. Eventually I drove her mad and she starte to behave. Then we did trot and canter. We finished with some simple changes which she did wonderfully. Then as I was cooling her out my friend drove up and she took the horses back and I drove her car back for her. Her husband is really sick in hospital


----------



## Pinto Pony

12th November 2009
Been so so busy with work and other things, not much riding time. But I volunteered last night and got a little 20 min on Goldie. She was great considering she knew her grain was in her stall. But sometimes all the barn drama there and lame people telling me how it is drives me crazy. Ahhh....
**Edit**
Stopped by my friends place this afternoon and decided I was in a jumping mood. Saddled up Sunday, warmed her up in the ring and then we jumped. She is just so darn cute. She was a little trail pony and now I am making her a little jumper pony and she is really coming along so well considering I barely get out there once a week and then I usually just trail ride with her. So the camera for the video I set up on one of the standards so you can only see one of the two jumps, but you can see her cute little jump pretty well. Also for some reason she HATES cross rails, so the fact she did it here first try, no refusal is amazing, normally I cannot get her over a cross rail but a straight bar she pops right over.





 
And yes some geese fly overhead making a racket for a bit...


----------

